

Bottled water worse than tap: lab (very high bacteria count) - cwan
http://www.montrealgazette.com/technology/Bottled+water+worse+than/3071292/story.html

======
JoeAltmaier
One kind of pathogen only; no mention of the heavy chemical innoculation tap
water uses to get so "pure".

~~~
hga
" _[H]eavy chemical innoculation_ " as in the use of chlorine, "the
disinfectant that keeps on killing" to the tap and beyond (try doing a search
on chlorine ozone cholera peru).

At the levels used, I think chlorine is both safe and a perfectly fine trade
off all things considered.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Sure. But people drink bottled water to avoid things like chlorine. You may
call them misguided, but the article naievely neglected this population of
consumers.

~~~
hga
Well, are those bottled water vendors telling their customers "No chlorine but
with all the bugs it kills!" ?

Or "It's great stuff, but be sure to treat it with a rolling boil for 20
minutes before drinking"?

I don't view most of them as misguided so much as misinformed; they're making
assumptions that this nicely packaged stuff is clean ... when it often isn't.

